# Anybull Pics



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Groganite and myself checked some of our cams in one of our anybull spots last night. These are pretty typical bulls for the area. Nothing too impressive. The biggest one who will turn into a small 5 has some type of injury it looks like on his back. Hopefully he heals up!! There is one we've seen bigger than all of these guys but has yet to show up on any of our cams. He's obviously the smartest one on the mountain!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That one with the dropping brow tine is cool? On an anybull unit I sure would not be picky.


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

My son must have his cameras up in the same area. He has been watching the area since April and got the same weird bull.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys are getting me excited. I'll be heading out to my ole honey hole in a couple weeks. Hopefully to get some more great footage like last year.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

I hunt that same place, I have pics of the same bulls!!! There will be a shooting fest I guess :shock:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

OldGeezer said:


> My son must have his cameras up in the same area. He has been watching the area since April and got the same weird bull.


Yea we've been hunting this spot for years. Sadly it's quite popular, we always run into lots of guys. But we try and hunt some spots others don't frequent. I'd tell your boy that tree stand he just put up might be a jumping the gun a little. That water has completely dried up in years past.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I think a lot of people hunt that area. I'd say combat hunting is a fair way to explain it. I love when people bring in tree stands. I work 11-4 so it saves me the task of setting one up myself since there is already 2 in every tree and I'm there just about every morning and night of the hunt. In all fairness I stay out of them on the weekends when the Warriors show up.


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

Kingpennington said:


> I hunt that same place, I have pics of the same bulls!!! There will be a shooting fest I guess :shock:


There is one thing about this area that limits the shooting fest. Every year just before the archery hunt the private land owners to the east come into the area and shoot the area up to scare the elk back over the hill into the private land. My son's friend caught them at it a couple of years ago and I heard them last year.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

OldGeezer said:


> There is one thing about this area that limits the shooting fest. Every year just before the archery hunt the private land owners to the east come into the area and shoot the area up to scare the elk back over the hill into the private land. My son's friend caught them at it a couple of years ago and I heard them last year.


\

Smart folks!!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I just put my cams in on Sunday so in a couple of weeks i'll have a few for ya to check out.


----------



## Screaming_btf (Aug 6, 2014)

cool pics thanks


----------

